# Corn Tortillas (Nixtamal vs Maseca)



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

To anyone following the monthly challenge, you might have seen my most recent post and my difficulty with making corn tortillas.  I first tried to make them traditional from scratch with Nixtamal (dried corn husk and Cal (slacked lime)) and it did not go so well.  Day two I used Maseca (instant masa harina corn flour) and they turned out pretty great.

So,  my question is, Is doing the Nixtamal method correctly really worth the effort?  The texture and flavor from the Maseca was quite good, and I was happy with the result, but I wonder how much better it could be using the Nixtamal.  Also, I am usually a do as much from scratch as possible kinda guy, so there is that too.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry, all I know is that maseca is not what is used for arepas.

mjb.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The lady who works at our local Fiesta Mart lunch counter makes amazing arepas.

I have asked her what her secret is (in my best busboy Spanglish) but she only smiles and shakes her head.

Who knows I may be asking her where the donkey squash is lol.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> The lady who works at our local Fiesta Mart lunch counter makes amazing arepas.
> 
> I have asked her what her secret is (in my best busboy Spanglish) but she only smiles and shakes her head.
> 
> ...


Wanting to make my own tamales last Christmas I think I asked to purchase a lb or so of prepared dough.

Again with the same smile and cute dimples she shook her head no lol.

I guess if I was serious enuf I could find someone to translate but it has become a game between us.

mimi


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

One of my Colombian students swears by Colombian corn flour called "Pan"...not that this is really from scratch, per se, but it's a puzzle piece that may or may not fit. Happy cooking.





  








image.jpeg




__
hungrypanda


__
Feb 23, 2016


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Living up in the wilds of central Wisconsin, I use masa harina (Maseca brand) for tamales, pupusas, and tortillas (when I make them).  I've wanted to try making my own masa, but what a PIA that is-did it once.  When I was in Chicago I used to be able to buy fresh masa, still warm from the grinding, but alas that is no more.  To be honest, while I can tell the difference between using masa harina and fresh masa, the differences are pretty slight, at least to me.


----------



## mhatter-1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I like your attitude of your a kind of make everything yourself kinda guy, me too! My wife likes and hates it at times, she said it takes too long sometimes.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

hungrypanda said:


> One of my Colombian students swears by Colombian corn flour called "Pan"...not that this is really from scratch, per se, but it's a puzzle piece that may or may not fit. Happy cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pan is a really good product but it is pre-cooked for arepas. I've never heard of that being a sub for masa.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

teamfat said:


> Sorry, all I know is that maseca is not what is used for arepas.
> 
> mjb.


Masarepa is what you want for that 


Pete said:


> Living up in the wilds of central Wisconsin, I use masa harina (Maseca brand) for tamales, pupusas, and tortillas (when I make them). I've wanted to try making my own masa, but what a PIA that is-did it once. When I was in Chicago I used to be able to buy fresh masa, still warm from the grinding, but alas that is no more. To be honest, while I can tell the difference between using masa harina and fresh masa, the differences are pretty slight, at least to me.


Thanks Pete. I still will try to make the masa myself again, but for now I'll focus on the perfected tortilla with masa harina (Maseca)


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

MHatter-1 said:


> I like your attitude of your a kind of make everything yourself kinda guy, me too! My wife likes and hates it at times, she said it takes too long sometimes.


She is missing that it is the journey, not the destination, but it really does make the food taste better too


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

In case that helps? His tortillas look a bit thick compared to what I'm used to purchasing or eating at restaurants around here, but their texture looks wonderful.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks @French Fries I will try this again. My problem seems to be with the grind and not being able to get the right texture.


----------

